# Esquema electrico de la placa de un DVD



## wild boar (Jun 8, 2008)

Hola buenas. Queria saber si alguien me podria conseguir un esquema electrico de conexionado de un DVD Belson Modelo: BSA-3965DVBT.

Este DVD lleva lector de tarjetas y USB. Me gustaria mirar en el esquema como va conectado el usb, a parte de a la alimentacion jeje. Me imagino que los cables de datos iran algun decodificador o memoria,....

Bueno espero que me podais ayudar.
Gracias por anticipado.

Saludosssss!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dificil encontrar esquemas, creo sospechar que tu modelo no lleva USB.

The explico la forma de operar, habre el DVD y moras la placa en busca de un conector o ausencia de el de 4 puntos.
Si tienes suerte tendra letritas, si tiene cosas como esta GND,5V,D+,D-, eres un tio con suerte.
Si no encuentras este conector o no lleva letritas la cosa se complica .

Busca por internet el chip principal, el grandote para invertigar lo que puede hacer.

Yo tengo un cacharro que parece tener  USB pero no pude activarlo a pesar de soldarle un conector.


----------

